# my first Vostok/Boctok



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just won myself my first Vostok/Boctok on auction I cant wait to get this beauty on my wrist . After looking at some of the other beautiful Russian watches on here I can see this being the first of many for me . this photo is from the auction site I will upload my own once Mr postman delivers it


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice I'm watching one at the moment also.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Steve72 said:


> Very nice I'm watching one at the moment also.


 Hope its not the one I am watching as well I dont fancy a bidding war :biggrin:


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

A £ to a pinch of muck it is.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice ,can't beat a Vostok , you know about the wobbly crown dont you :swoon: :laugh:


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was reading about the wobbly crown today just as well I have. Not sure what I would have made of it if I hadn't .


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> Just won myself my first Vostok/Boctok on auction I cant wait to get this beauty on my wrist . After looking at some of the other beautiful Russian watches on here I can see this being the first of many for me . this photo is from the auction site I will upload my own once Mr postman delivers it


 Congrats man, would love to see the photo though


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

oops my mistake I deleted the photo by mistake


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nice. I had to get rid of mine because 'quick' setting the date was driving me mad. I'm not patient enough to be Russian.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Buy one without the date ,simples.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just arrived in the post and went straight on the wrist



















I am extremely happy with this watch so happy , its a nice size and feels good on my wrist . looks like I may have to post in the wanted section for another

quick little edit I noticed my photos are HUGE , when I try to resize them in Photobucket it reduces the quality , any ideas anyone ?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Very nice find :yes: . My recently purchased 007ski says hi,

:thumbsup:


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Very nice find :yes: . My recently purchased 007ski says hi,
> 
> :thumbsup:


 :yes:


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Romantic Ape said:


> Love this, wear in good health, I'm after a Vostok myself after having quite a few now got the bug again,


----------

